# The BodyBuilder Language



## AnaSCI (Jan 4, 2006)

*>>>>>>>>>>BOARD BASICS<<<<<<<<<<*

MONITOR/MODERATOR- A monitor (or mod) serves several purposes. They are vets and are knowledgeable about most aspects of bodybuilding. They maintain the continuity of the board and have the power to edit or delete posts [like this, Psycho was here ] that are unintelligent or offensive. They can also ban an individual that causes excessive problems. Members need to bear in mind that mods have lives off of the board and can answer only so many questions. Sometimes it takes time for them to get back to you, either on the board or by Email. Mods get an enormous amount of Email, so be patient.

BUMP- this term appears throughout the board. It is used to move a thread to the top of the list for more responses.

SOURCE- a source is someone who supplies pharmaceuticals. Be aware that these substances are often illegal. It is up to you to know the laws in your area.

SCAMMERS- a scammer is an individual or group that claims to be a supplier of pharmaceuticals then doesn't deliver. They are con men and thieves. Most sources (not all, but most) that openly post or send Email to you unprompted are scammers.

NEWBIE- if you do not know what a newbie is, it is you. A newbie is someone who is new to the boards and/or to steroid use and bodybuilding. Familiarize yourself with the proper etiquette involved with using the board, and be respectful of others. Remember we were all newbies at one time. Don't take anything personally.

FLAMING- flaming occurs when board members feel a post or message is less than intelligent. Flaming is part of life on the boards and sometimes is necessary. They are usually sarcastic, argumentative, or insulting remarks. Flaming will not be allowed. These posts will be edited or deleted immediately.

VET- a vet is a person that has been around the boards and bodybuilding in general for a long time. Most are interesting and knowledgeable individuals and are respected by other members.

*>>>>>>>>>>ABBREVIATIONS<<<<<<<<<<*

EOD---- every other day
ED----- every day
LOL---- laughing out loud
LMAO---laughing my ass off
IMO---- in my opinion
IMHO--- in my honest (humble) opinion
Drol--- anadrol
Dbol--- dianabol
pins--- syringes
slin--- insulin
FAQ---- frequently asked questions
Bf----- body fat
mod---- monitor or moderator
AAS, (AS)---- anabolic/androgenic steroids
clen--- clenbuterol
WTF---- what the f**k

*>>>>>>>>>>ACRONYMS RELATED TO AAS<<<<<<<<<<*

17 AA = 17 Alpha Alkylated
1cc = 1ml
1TEST = 5-alpha-androst-1-ene-3-one-17-Ol
1TESTE = 5-alpha-androst-1-ene-17-Ol-THP-Ether (More Bioavailable)
4AD = 4-androstenediol
ALA= Alpha Lipoic Acid
AR = Androgen Receptor
AS = Anabolic Steroids
ASP = Aspirate
BA = benzyl alcohol
CASE = The body part of a syringe
CC = cubic centimeter (one thousandth of a liter)
CLEN = Clenbuterol
CNS = Central Nervous System
CYP = Testosterone Cypionate
DART = Syringe/Needle
DBOL = Dianabol (Methandrostenolone)
DECA = Nandrolone Decanoate
DHT = Dihydrotestosterone
DNP = Dinitrophenol
DRINK WINNY = Yes you can drink Winny
ECA = Ephedrine/Caffeine/Aspirin
ENTH = Testosterone Enanthate
EQ = Equipoise (Boldenone Undecylenate)
ESTER = someone define this one in the context of the board please
FINA = Finaplix (Trenbolone Acetate)
GEAR = steroids
GH = Growth Hormone
GHB = GAMMA HYDROXYBUTYRATE growth hormone
GYNO = Gynomastica (Bitch tits)
HGH = Human Growth Hormone
HRT = Hormone Replacement Therapy
HPTA = Hypothalamic Pituitary Testicular Axis
IGF = Insulin Growth Factor
INJ = Inject, Injection
LH = Leutenizing Hormone
MCG = Micrograms
MG = Milligrams
ML = Milliliters
NAPS = Type of Dbol
NO2 = Nitric Oxide Precursor Product
NOLVA = Nolvaldex
NYC = Norephedrine Yohimbe Caffiene
ONE = 1Test product
OTC = Over the counter
PH = Pro Hormones
PIN = Needle
PRECURSOR = a substance, cell, or cellular component from which
another substance, cell, or cellular component is formed.
Example:1,4-androstadienedione is an oral steroidal
precursor to the Steroid Boldenone
PRIMO = Primobolan, Primobolan Depot
PROP = Testosterone Propionate
PS = Pro Steroids
SLIN = Insulin
SUST = Sustanon
T3 = Thyroid Hormone
TAB = Tablet
TEST = Testosterone
TREN = Trenbolone
TRT = Testosterone Replacement Therapy
WINNY = Winstrol-V (Stanozolol)
YCA = Yohimbe Caffiene Asprin

*>>>>>>>>>>ACRONYMS FOR DOSAGE FREQUENCY<<<<<<<<<<*

D = every day
ED = Every Day
EOD = Every other day
EW = every week
EWK = every week
W = every week

*>>>>>>>>>>GENERAL ACRONYMS<<<<<<<<<<*

AAFLB = Accronims are for lazy bastards
AFK = Away From Keyboard
ASL? = Age Sex Location?
BB = Body Builder or Body Building
BOOT UP = To inject AS
BRB = Be Right Back
BRO = You and I
BTW = By the way
BUMP = To bring a selected topic back to the top of the message
board list.
CRS = Can't remember Shit
IMHO = In my honest opinion
IMHO = In my humble opinion
IMO = In my opinion
LMAO = Laughing my ass off
LMFAO = laughing my fuking ass off
LOL = Laugh out loud
O/T = off topic
OT = off topic
ROFLMAO = Rolling on the floor laughing my ass off
ROFLMFAO = Rolling on the floor laughing my fuking ass off
ROFLMGDMFAO = rolling on the floor laughing my god damn mother fuking ass off
SHIC = Short High Intensity Cycle
STFU = shut the fuk up
SWOLE = Big, Massive, HUGE
WTF = What the fuk
WTG = Way To Go

*>>>>>>>>>>THE BODYBUILDER LANGUAGE<<<<<<<<<<*

...Here are a few more...

anabolic-a compound that promotes anabolism ; constructive synthesis (metabolism).

anabolism- constructive synthesis. the building of complex compounds from smaller, simpler ones

androgenic- producing masculine characteristics

Androstenedione
An androgen (male hormone). Androgens are produced in two sites in the male body - most originate in the testes, but some potent male hormones are produced by the adrenal glands, located just above the kidneys. Androstenedione is a pivotal adrenal steroid that's actually one step closer to being converted to testosterone than DHEA. It raises your testosterone levels and can provide more strength

aspirate - the process of pulling back the plunger of a syringe after injecting to insure the needle has not penetrated a blood vessel

catabolic - the effect of catabolism. causing muscle loss

catabolism - any destructive metabolic process by wich organisms convert substances into excreted compounds

fina - Finaplix is a veterinarian cattle implant that comes in the form of pellets. these pellets are held with in a cart.the pellets are administered to the cattle by means of an air gun, prior to slaughter to lean them out.
Fina contains a potent androgenic steroid, Trenbolone acetate. the results of tren are considered 2cnd to none. great strength gains and lean body mass gains with little or no water retention. tren seems to have fat burning properties as well and does not readily convert to estrogen (aromatise). these qualities make tren very attractive to the athelete & bodybuilder.
since it is in pellet form containing fillers & binders it needs to be converted (remove binders) into an injectable form. it can also be converted into a transdermal form

gauge - the size of a needle. the smaller the gauge the thicker the needle. an 18g is refered to as a canon
Winny
half life - the time in wich the level of a substance is 1/2 of the starting level

intramuscular (IM) - a technique of injecting a substance into the muscle tissue for absorbtion into the circulatory system

subcutaneous ( sub-q ) - injection technique delivering medication into the soft tissue underlying the skin. ( usually slin or HGH ). injecting between the skin & muscle tissue

*>>>>>>>>>>SLANG TERMS<<<<<<<<<<*

AS - anabolic steroid
AAS - anabolic, androgenic steroid
ABOMBS- anadrol
BA - benzyl alcohol
BB - benzyl benzoate or body building or body builder
BTW - by the way
CLEN - clenbuteral
ED - every day
EOD - every other day
EQ - equipoise
gear - steroids
gyno - gynomastica ( bitch tits )
IMO- in my opinion
LMAO - laughing my ass off
MG - milligram
ML - milliliter
O/T - off topic
pin - needle
prop - Testosterone Propionate
slin - insulin
test - testosterone
Winny - Winstrol-V (Stanozolol)

Bitch Tits:
A condition in which femaile like breast development occurs in a bodybuilder, also called Gynecomastia.

Bulking Up:
Gaining bodyweight by adding both fat & muscle, a once common practice no longer in vogue among knowledgeable bodybuilders.

Burn:
The burning sensation in a muscle that comes from the lactic acid and pH buildup resulting from exercising the muscle to failure.

Cap:
The deltoid muscle of the shoulder, which can be divided into front, middle and rear heads for training.

Cheat Reps:
When muscle fatigue begins to set in or the weight is too heavy, some athletes employ body English or 'improper' form to make the lift, using surrounding muscle groups or even momentum to assist in the movement.

Close Sport:
Standing by, alert and ready to assist promptly if called upon by someone performing an exercise.

Circuit Training:
A workout technique in which the individual goes from one exercise to another. one set per movement per round, with minimal rest, thus gaining some aerobic benefit at the expense of maximal strength gains.

Cramping:
Exercising a muscle using shortened movements that causes a muscle to cramp, contracting painfully perhaps to the point of temporary fatigue to achieve a greater pump.

Cutting Up:
Stripping the body of excess bodyfat while retaining maximum muscularity. Also can be called Ripped, Shredded, Sliced, etc.

Cycle:
A length of time set aside for specific types of training, whether for bulking up, getting stronger, getting leaner, etc. Combining individual training cycles is sometimes referred to as periodization.

Cycle (of steroids):
Another meaning is taking one or more specialized supplements (or steroids) for a specific period of time, as taking creatine for two months, then stopping for a month.

Definition:
Extremely low bodyfat coupled with superior muscle separation and vascularity; the physical manifestation of 'dialing it in'. Adjectives that are used to describe this desired state include ripped, shredded, sliced, cut, striated.

Dialing It In:
The process of training and dieting to get shredded for a contest. Adjectives include on time, on the money, peaking.

DPP:
Short for Discipline, persistence and patience.

Flat:
Describes muscles that have lost their fullness, commonly caused by overtraining, undertraining or a lack of nutrients and water.

Flush:
To increase the blood supply to a muscle, thereby bringing in more nutrients.

Forced Reps:
Additional repetitions of an exercise performed with the help of a partner when you're unable to do anymore reps on your own.

Freak:
Anyone with inhuman size or unproportional muscles. The person that makes you stare.

Free Hand Movement:
Any exercise that can be performed without exercise equipment, using only your bodyweight, such as a push-up or squat without weight.

Full:
The appearance of muscle pressing against skin. The best competitive bodybuilders manage to look simultaneous full and shredded.

Glutes:
A shortend version of gluteas maximus, the largest of the muscles forming each of the human buttocks.

Guns:
Another word for Biceps, alone for with triceps. Other slang words include Pipes, Pythons...

Hardbody:
Women who are so toned, so good looking, with excellent physique. Top of the line fitness competitors.

H.I.T.:
High Intensity Training. A method that states it is not about doing 'more' or 'less' exercise but rather an appropriate amount on exercise to stimulate optimum muscle growth.

Intensity:
It can mean that the pace you keep while you train is higher than normal, as in moving quickly and taking a shorter rest between sets. It also can mean that the weight you use during those sessions is relatively heavy for you. It can also mean that the workload within a given time period, combined with the weight and pace is increased.

Isolation:
A technique that focuses work on an individual muscle without secondary or assisting muscle groups being involved, which provides maximal muscle shape. A good example is the seated dumbbell concentration curl.

Juice:
Meaning anabolic steroids. Other slang words for steroids include gear, sauce, roids...

Lats:
A term which is abbreviated jargon for the latissimus dorsi. This Latin term translates roughly into 'lateral muscles of the back'. When viewed from the rear, and relaxed, the lats form large. inverted cones.

Lean Body Mass:
Fat Free body tissue, comprising mostly muscle. Lean mass is the primary determinant of the body's basal metabolism (calories you burn at rest). In healthy men, bodyfat (bodyweight minus lean body mass) ranges from 8-12%; in women, 18-22%.

Mass:
Size - lots of it. If you train hard and eat right, you can add muscle. A growing bodybuilder's favorite word!

Muscle Confusion:
A technique to counteract the cessation of growth that occurs when muscles adapt to the training demands placed upon them. To keep the body growing and getting stronger, a bodybuilder needs to vary his/her sets, reps, rest, weight used and exercise angles during each workout.

Negatives:
The act of lowering a weight againt gravity, speicifcally, resisting gravity by lowering the weight slowly and under control.

One Rep Max (1RM):
Your absolute strength in a given movement. Powerlifting competitions are a test of 1RM strength. For many bodybuilders, especially beginners, 1RM training is harmful because of the higher risk of injury. A weight that you can just complete in 10 reps is a good approximation for most people of 75% of their 1RM.

Peak:
As a bodybuilder prepares for a contest, he/she cuts bodyfat to an unusually low level to bring out maximum muscularity that can be maintained for only a short time, usually only a few days.

Plates:
The weights that you put on an Olympic dumbell, specifically a 45 pound weight. Smaller weights are called quarters (25 pounds), dimes (10 pounds), and nickels (5 pounds).

Periodization:
Also called Cycle Training, a predetermined approach to strength and muscle building in which bodybuilders train light for several weels, then heavier, and then really heavy, and the process is cycled. Helps avoid injury and burnout.

Progressive Overload:
Gradually adding more resistance during strength training exercises as your stregth increase.

Pump:
The look and feeling a bodybuilder experiences when his/her muscles engorge with blood as the result of intense exercise.

Pyramiding:
The act of increasing your poundage while decreasing your reps on successive sets.

Ripped:
A condition of extremely low bodyfat with superior muscle separation and vascularity. Variations include sliced, cut, and cross-straited.

Rep:
Moving a weight through a range of motion and then back again one time, short for repetition.

S.E.O.:
Site Enhancement Oil. 30 day protocol used to bring up or shape lagging body parts. Syntherol

Set:
A unit of exercise measurement consisting of a movement that is repeated a desired number of time.

S.H.I.C.:
Short High Intensity Cycle. Using extremely high doses of AAS over a very short period of time. Usually around 28 day cycles.

Shredded:
To get ripped, to have extremely low bodyfat with superior muscle separation. Also, sliced, cut, and cross-straited.

Site Injections:
A terms involving injecting steroids right into a specific muscle groups, to help them bring up lagging bodyparts.

Six Pack:
A ab muscles so well developed that you can see the separate muscle under the skin where your stomach is. Other words include washboard.

Skull Crusher:
The lying french press, in which you lower a barbell from full etension above your head down to your forehead and then extend at the elbows to press it back up.

Spot:
To 'stand guard' while someone performs a set with heavy weights. A 'spotters' main duty is to prevent unjury in case that someone cannot finish is reps.

Stacking:
Usually mixing one or more supplements together.

Unilateral Training:
It means working one side of the body at a time.

V-Taper:
A person with big shoulders and a small waist.

Vascular:
The visibility of veins on a bodybuilder as a result of exercise and low bodyfat (and perhaps higher blood volume).


----------



## tee (Jan 4, 2006)

I already knew all that  j/k. Nice info A.


----------



## healthfreak (Jan 4, 2006)

nice one for newbies


----------



## hammeranvil (Jan 28, 2006)

healthfreak, where you been bud?


----------



## rebhchad (Jan 29, 2006)

nice


----------



## Arnie (Dec 12, 2006)

whats IM mean ??


----------



## thegoatmasta (Feb 8, 2007)

what is sq injections?


----------



## sammarbella (Aug 1, 2007)

Arnie said:
			
		

> whats IM mean ??



IM stands for IntraMuscular (injection).



			
				thegoatmasta said:
			
		

> what is sq injections?



sq(sc) stands for SubCutaneus injection, an injection performed normally with a slin pin right under the skin layer.


----------



## sammarbella (Aug 1, 2007)

*HPTA (and his shutdown*):

Stands for Hypotalamus-Pituitary gland (front part)-Testicular-Axis.

This axis is shutted down when we do an AAS cycle cause we inject or take orally steroids.

When the body detects a level of testosterone (and derivates) higher than normal dose this cascade process start (shutdown):

Hypotalamus stop GnRH productions this leads to stop the production of LH (and FSH) in the Pituitary Gland (front part) and this leads to stop testosterone production in testis this finnaly leads on testis shrinkage and start LH insensitivity in testis.

We can recover this axis faster if we avoid the testes shrinkage while on cycle taking HCG and doing a proper PCT.

*PCT (HPTA recovery)*:

Stands for Post Cycle Theraphy, a treatment with drugs like Nolvadex, Clomid, an AI like Aromasin and if needed HCG to recover the shutted down HPTA soon as possible.


*HCG*:

Stands for Human chorionic gonadotropin, an hormone extracted (and filtered and purified) from pregnant women urine.

It's used during a cycle to prevent testis shrinkage (and LH insensitivity) or during PCT to recover testis size (the first is preffered) cause it mimicks the LH hormone action on the testis.

A dose of 500 IU E5D during cycle prevents testis shrinkage and LH shrinkage this leads to a very short and succesfull PCT and HPTa recovery.

*LH*:

Stands for Luteinizing Hormone , LH acts upon the Leydig cell of the testis and is responsible for the production of testosterone.

........


----------



## Pattaya Pest (Oct 5, 2007)

good  post  add  some more


----------



## bsteelz (Mar 1, 2008)

*off a cycle..*

great info thanks


----------



## jackpack6868 (Oct 7, 2008)

Really good info to know thanx for posting


----------



## sebi123 (May 20, 2009)

Good info to know. Thanks.


----------



## Daveyjones (Feb 14, 2013)

What is pip ?


----------



## AnaSCI (Feb 14, 2013)

Daveyjones said:


> What is pip ?



Post Injection Pain.


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Feb 16, 2013)

Barrel (syringe tube)
Blasting
Cruising
TRT
the "ester identification" after the hormone as in TestE TestP TrenA ....
Base .. As in none esterfied hormones 
Labs
GSO
PEG
Crashing (hormone falling out of suspension)
Research chems


I will add more later and fill in the definitions


----------



## Teddy122383 (Feb 17, 2013)

very informative thanks


----------



## swolesearcher (Jun 2, 2013)

still missing the NPP on the acronyms related to AAS 
thanks anyway very informative


----------



## tripletotal (Jun 3, 2013)

MoFo said:


> still missing the NPP on the acronyms related to AAS
> thanks anyway very informative



Wow.

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nandrolone_phenpropionate


----------



## Healthcare191 (May 20, 2015)

great post have content about the body builder..


----------



## cybrsage (May 20, 2015)

Awesome!  But just so you know, the CDC recommends against aspirating before injecting now.

http://www.nnpnetwork.org/Uploads/EBP aspiration poster 9 25 12 for iowa .pdf

http://www.cdc.gov/vaccines/pubs/pinkbook/downloads/appendices/D/vacc_admin.pdf


----------



## chrisr116 (May 20, 2015)

I did not know that.  Interesting.  



cybrsage said:


> Awesome!  But just so you know, the CDC recommends against aspirating before injecting now.
> 
> http://www.nnpnetwork.org/Uploads/EBP aspiration poster 9 25 12 for iowa .pdf
> 
> http://www.cdc.gov/vaccines/pubs/pinkbook/downloads/appendices/D/vacc_admin.pdf


----------



## Phoenixk2 (May 20, 2015)

I've never aspirated. So I'm ahead of the game there


----------



## djskillz (May 29, 2015)

good info! basic to tech.. 
do work!


----------



## squatster (Jan 17, 2016)

Got me on a lot of them
Some great turms


----------



## Amber1994 (Jun 23, 2016)

great info thanks


----------



## Amber1994 (Aug 11, 2016)

very useful  i don't know so much


----------

